# Diesel focus



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I think where going to see a lot more in the near future. I see Nissan has a prototype midsize pickup with a 
cummins 4cyl.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

If ford brings its 1.6T diesel from over seas then ppl will be jumping on them. I've only heard good things


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I heard rumors of a Focus ST...diesel???


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> I heard rumors of a Focus ST...diesel???
> 
> 
> Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


Probably to go against the gtd hatch


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

The GTD has been cancelled for the USA by VW.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Been around for a while here.

Ford Australia - Focus - Specifications & Options


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Would you like one of these?

Compare New Subaru Diesel Vehicles


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Would you like one of these?
> 
> Compare New Subaru Diesel Vehicles


Yes! I want a XV diesel with a 6 speed! But Subaru said they don't think it is worth bringing the diesel over to the US...sad day..


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

DJSW said:


> Yes! I want a XV diesel with a 6 speed! But Subaru said they don't think it is worth bringing the diesel over to the US...sad day..


We drive on the left side of the road and so does Japan, so it is easier to make cars that comply to Australian laws.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think a Focus diesel would definitely be worth a test drive. I used to own a Focus and liked it well enough.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Would you like one of these?
> 
> Compare New Subaru Diesel Vehicles


Subarus already sound like diesels anyway =D. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Subarus already sound like diesels anyway =D.
> 
> 
> Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


Yea but don't get diesel mpg!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

DJSW said:


> Yea but don't get diesel mpg!


#truth


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

If Ford brings this to the US market, they will probably sell a ton. Why????...Ford has enough brains to actually advertise it. I mean the CTD has been out for 1-1/2 years and I've yet to see a Cruze diesel commercial on TV.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Would you like one of these?
> 
> Compare New Subaru Diesel Vehicles


The same year Subaru said they didn't think the Legacy wagon was worth North America sales anymore they threw a diesel in it overseas. I'm sure I would have gotten mpg out of it with 18 city and 27 freeway mpg on my gas 2.5. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I just googled - the Focus diesel (ST) is just for Euro market


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> I just googled - the Focus diesel (ST) is just for Euro market


Last time I checked Australia wasn't part of Europe.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

If Ford brought the diesel ST here I would be highly tempted. 

I like my Cruze TD, but I loved my ST.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I think we need more diesels in N/A but I feel like we need more advanced diesels that don't need all the def equipment and I feel like a diesel should come with a timing chain instead of a belt. When you're paying this much for a car who cares about a couple extra $ for the timing chain gear


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

money_man said:


> I think we need more diesels in N/A but I feel like we need more advanced diesels that don't need all the def equipment and I feel like a diesel should come with a timing chain instead of a belt. When you're paying this much for a car who cares about a couple extra $ for the timing chain gear


Emissions restrictions are only going to get worse. I don't see DPFs and DEF going away; hopefully more reliable and less expensive though.

As much as I love the new diesel renaissance that seems to be happening in the U.S. (albeit slowly), I personally believe emissions and electric cars might keep the diesel renaissance tempered. We may see more diesels than the last 20-30 years, but at the same time, they've been somewhat hobbled by expensive and complex emissions equipment right at the same time that investment in electric cars is taking off.

I was able to visit a Tesla store recently, and I was incredibly impressed at how beautifully simple that car is, yet is it more capable than just about any car on the market. By comparison my diesel Cruze is incredibly complex, which isn't necessarily a good thing. It's only a matter of time until an affordable, capable (I don't count anything with a range less than 200 miles as "capable," rather just an expensive commuter car) electric car comes along, and when it does, the diesel renaissance is dead. The Cruze CTD just might end up being one of my last petroleum powered cars if I can make it last 7-10 years.

Ok, I digress. Off topic.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Electric doesn't have the feel nor the sound. They are also CVT which is a boring drive. I don't see fossil fuel vehicles going anywhere anytime soon. My favorite thing about all my favorite cars is their exhaust note, you don't get that with electric.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

money_man said:


> Electric doesn't have the feel nor the sound. They are also CVT which is a boring drive. I don't see fossil fuel vehicles going anywhere anytime soon. My favorite thing about all my favorite cars is their exhaust note, you don't get that with electric.


Oh, don't get me wrong, fossil fuel will be around for a long time, but electric will take over more and more. Diesel powered cars (at least in the U.S.) are particularly in the crosshairs because they 1) are more expensive, lessening the gap between them and electric cars, 2) require more complex equipment than gasoline cars to meet increasingly stringent emissions requirements, and 3) diesel's primary advantages, high torque and efficiency, are what electric cars are by far the best at, range notwithstanding.

Diesel has the advantage over both gas and electric of pure range. We'll be hard pressed to see an electric car that comes anywhere near the range of the diesel Cruze, and for that reason, many primarily highway drivers will still spring for diesels over electric. However, there is only so large of a market for purely highway cars. Even as it is now, the diesel looses a lot of its appeal for primarily short-distance drivers, and as electric gets better, that will be the case even more. Therefore, diesel will remain a niche car in N.A.

Don't get me wrong, I still love my diesel Cruze. It's the first car I've owned that I'm actually excited to get in every day. However, as much as I love my diesel Cruze, had I known I was going to be moving to a city and only driving six miles one-way to work rather than fifty as was the case when I bought the car, I would have strongly considered a Volt. Clearly that is the case with a lot of people as the Volt outsells the diesel Cruze nearly 4:1.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Before getting to excited about electric vehicles, remember that power has to come from somewhere and still pollutes. The cost of electricity is also on the rise so costs will go up slowly. Also when enough people buy electric watch the tax man sneak in.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Before getting to excited about electric vehicles, remember that power has to come from somewhere and still pollutes. The cost of electricity is also on the rise so costs will go up slowly. Also when enough people buy electric watch the tax man sneak in.


Oh, I know. I don't see electric cars as some magic elixir. I am fully aware the power has to come from somewhere, and the cost of electricity is likely to go up. That said, electricity is more efficient than fossil fuel, and the cost of fuel is going up as well. At least for the majority of the short-distance commuter world, electric is most certainly the future.

Ok, sorry for making this thread about electric cars. I mostly was thinking in terms of how we aren't likely to see as drastic of resurgence of diesel cars in N.A. as we'd like to think. 

Back to the topic of the diesel Focus which we won't likely get.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

money_man said:


> ... They are also CVT which is a boring drive ...


I believe the Tesla is a direct drive electric motor. There may be a step down gear but no transmission of any type.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Last time I checked Australia wasn't part of Europe.


Semantics


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Before getting to excited about electric vehicles, remember that power has to come from somewhere and still pollutes. The cost of electricity is also on the rise so costs will go up slowly. Also when enough people buy electric watch the tax man sneak in.


Yes, but utility scale (if you want to call them that) generators often have a pretty well known life expectancy and as they phase out, there are a *lot* of incentives for new generation coming online to be renewable. If not renewable, at least in the northeast US, natural gas generation is huge. Add to that states are beginning to commit to charging stations (which are getting very quick) along well traveled routes. Vermont and Quebec have an agreement to build a "charging corridor" from Montpelier, in the middle of the state, to Montreal.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I can see where electric cars may have a future...in southern california. My concern is the cost of the batteries, how does the car perform in zero degree weather because a car pushes really hard when it's 1 outside, and also, where the batteries will be dumped when they go bad...and they will go bad.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The escape hybrids batter still holds 80% charge after 300000 miles.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> I can see where electric cars may have a future...in southern california. My concern is the cost of the batteries, how does the car perform in zero degree weather because a car pushes really hard when it's 1 outside, and also, where the batteries will be dumped when they go bad...and they will go bad.


I think the battery argument is dead. The Prius has shown batteries to be reliable and long lasting, in some cases longer than major components on our engines.

Also, as for temperature concerns, Tesla has broken the all-time monthly sales record for _all_ cars in Norway, and is consistently one of their best sellers.

I used to be a doubter, but except for the upfront price, I'm sold on electric cars. If the 2nd Gen Volt could muster 60+ miles all-electric range, got 40+ mpg of gas mileage beyond the electric range, had much improved space (mostly back seat), and was available for sub-$30k, I'd be really tempted to trade my diesel Cruze, mostly because my commuting situation has changed from long-distance (perfect for diesel, not so for electric) to short-distance, which favors electric.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Its good to see diesel becoming more available in US cars.


----------

